# Bleeding incision?



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

At first, I thought this wasn't a big deal, but I just want to be sure...

It seems as though my incision is bleeding a bit. Not a whole lot, but it was dripping from the steri-strips last night, and it started dripping again this morning. (By that, I mean one drip.) I got it cleaned off and I don't think it has bled since then, but...is this normal? I'm trying to take it easy, but I also want to get the range of motion back in my neck. I'm pushing the range of motion JUST to the edge of where it's comfortable, and I'm not going any farther.

Your thoughts?

I cleaned it off before shooting this photo, but you can see where it was bleeding from:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adagio said:


> At first, I thought this wasn't a big deal, but I just want to be sure...
> 
> It seems as though my incision is bleeding a bit. Not a whole lot, but it was dripping from the steri-strips last night, and it started dripping again this morning. (By that, I mean one drip.) I got it cleaned off and I don't think it has bled since then, but...is this normal? I'm trying to take it easy, but I also want to get the range of motion back in my neck. I'm pushing the range of motion JUST to the edge of where it's comfortable, and I'm not going any farther.
> 
> ...


Good grief!! I don't recall anyone having that situation although many have had drainage tubes inserted.

These things "always" happen on a holiday or a weekend; I don't know why!

I am concerned.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Listen. I know you want that range of motion back, but lemme just lay it out for you...you just had major surgery in a very, very vascular area. So, said with love, knock it off.  No, its not normal after the first, say, 48 hours or so to have drainage. That's your body's way of saying too much, too soon. You'll get your range of motion back soon, but right now, that neck is working hard to remove the fluid from the surgery and it doesn't need extra help. 

No fever/heat, swelling or redness, right?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree - NOT normal.

Sit down and stop turning your neck. If you are bleeding that means the incision has opened. The fact that it stops is good -

I was not getting my incision wet for I think a week.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Dang!!! Everything was going so well, too...  Honestly, I think the whole bleeding thing started when I coughed really hard last night (I mean REALLY hard). There was a mucous backup in my trachea. Things were feeling pretty good today, so I started moving it a little. That's when it started bleeding the second time.

I've made the decision NOT to take the steri-strips off tomorrow, even though my surgeon said it was OK (if they started coming off on their own).

I have no redness or swelling, and no fever that I can tell. (Of course, my laptop is warm, so I'm burning up right now!) The only fever I had was right after I came off the anesthesia - 104.5º with convulsions. They got that under control real quickly, though. I was down to 99-something while still in recovery, and that night I was back to a "normal" 97.3º.

Well...welcome to "immobile me"! I haven't moved much since the bleeding started again this morning. I'm gonna be extra careful with it now!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

maybe go to the docs to get it checked out  or could you call your surgeon?

mine did bleed and weep a lot for the first day, and theres still a bit of blood now but i think it's just the staples..im going to ask when i get them taken out tomorrow


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

my surgeon kept my strips on for 10 days....When she took the strips off my incision was completely closed and virtually healed. My neck was so stiff I could not have full range of motion, to the point where I just bought a cervical traction pillow to help and I am seeing a massage therapist next wednesday which will be exactly 2 weeks post op. Please do not risk injury ... you are in my prayers. I know how important your dance is to you because I know how important my voice is to me. I write and perform christian music. God has given you a gift as he has me, as he has each and every one of us. Give your body the time it needs to heal and you will be able to go back to what you love, what he loves from you, when you can truly do it for him and give him the glory.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

kadalikay, you are beautiful!

I'm not taking the steri-strips off until they fall off. Those are actually my surgeon's instructions. They CAN come off as soon as tomorrow, but unless they aren't turning yellow and falling off on their own, I have to leave them there. I thought they'd be making their way off by now, but...no dice! I think they're gonna be there for a while. I have no desire to even touch them unless they self-peel and start catching on things.

I'm going to be very careful! I'm limiting my head to a very small range of motion, and desperately trying not to cough! (Really, that's what gets me in trouble.) I get this "tickle" in my throat (if it's not the mucous buildup), and then I start coughing. NO FUN!!!

I work for a chiropractor, so I'm going to see if I can get my neck adjusted with the Activator (which means my head won't move at all) once I get back to work. My post-op appointment is NEXT Monday, but if I run into trouble, you can bet I'll be calling my surgeon! (She's really great, by the way. She's a perfectionist, so I know she won't accept anything but the best for her patients.)

Thanks for all your help, everyone!


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

If the skin water content changes it expands or contracts placing stress on newly formed wound granulation. It could also mean that the strips were applied incorrectly at the first palce, as they should not cover the cut but rather keep the sides of the wound together (similar to the staples or sutures).
In emergency oversaturated table salt solution can be used to irrigate wound; it should stop the bleeding, however this procedure is mainly done for large abrasive wounds where the skin is abraded away.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

adagio, your steri-strips look pretty much the same as mine did, except that I didn't have "fresh" blood drips. There clearly was bleeding under them, as they were reddish and hard. They "fell off" (okay, with a little help) in the shower about 7 days post-surgery for me, and everything looked perfect.

I agree with your decision to not take them off for another few days, even though doc said you could.

Like others have said...cut yourself some slack and take it easy.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Definetly girl listen to others and contact your Doctor or go to the ER...You are in my prayers...


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I'm doing much better today...well...the incision is, anyway! It hasn't bled again since yesterday (when I mentioned that the bleeding had stopped), and now that area is all just "crusty blood". (Eeeeewwww...)

As for the rest of me - my back and neck muscles are super-achey, but that's to be expected. I have a friend who went through the exact same thing with the same surgeon, and she was like, "Oh yeah...you're gonna be REALLY sore at this point!"

I'm also tired of eating nothing more than quinoa and chicken soup for every meal! (I throw in a little watermelon, a banana, and some yogurt on occasion to "mix it up"...and I've got homemade popsicles and ice cream, too...) But still...I'll be excited when I can start using my arms again to do things like carry heavy pots, use a wire whisk, etc. Until then, I'll just be thankful for the quinoa and chicken soup!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kadalikay said:


> my surgeon kept my strips on for 10 days....When she took the strips off my incision was completely closed and virtually healed. My neck was so stiff I could not have full range of motion, to the point where I just bought a cervical traction pillow to help and I am seeing a massage therapist next wednesday which will be exactly 2 weeks post op. Please do not risk injury ... you are in my prayers. I know how important your dance is to you because I know how important my voice is to me. I write and perform christian music. God has given you a gift as he has me, as he has each and every one of us. Give your body the time it needs to heal and you will be able to go back to what you love, what he loves from you, when you can truly do it for him and give him the glory.


I could not agree more! 
Everything we have is a gift!


----------

